# replicar ¿= copiar?



## alonso_nacrotti

Estimados:

Estoy usando la palabra "replicar" con el sentido de copiar. Pero en el diccionario de la RAE no veo descrito este sentido y la definición que habla de algo parecido está marcada como anticuada y es verbo transitivo, no intransitivo.

Conozco que la palabra replicar se puede usar como 

"replicar a" -> dar una contrarespuesta
"replicar algo" -> copiar algo (en mi país se usa mucho)

Por lo tanto, escribí esto:

"Y el hombre estornudó. Las virulentas partículas se expandieron por los aires. Ya hasta me molesta replicar la onomatopeya. No era una partícula común..." -> obs. en el sentido de que me molesta escribir "achís" (*repetir el sonido del estornudo y aplicarlo en la escritura).

¿En sus países se usa la palabra replicar como sinónimo de copiar? 

Atte. Alonso


----------



## ACQM

Como verbo no aparece pero como sustantivo sí:

réplica.
3. f. Copia de una obra artística que reproduce con igualdad la original.

De ahí, se debe haber extendido a otros significados más amplios y complementado con el verbo. Aunque en España no sólo se usa con "copias de obras artísticas", tengo que decir que tu ejemplo del estornudo suena forzado a mis oídos españoles, nosotros no la usamos así.


----------



## cbrena

Me parece que está usada con el sentido de "repetir" más que con el de "copiar", aunque sólo sea por ese "*ya hasta me molesta*..."
En respuesta a tu pregunta: No, por aquí no se usa.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Me he acostumbrado al significado de copiar a partir de la biología: la partenogénesis como proceso de autorréplica de una célula. WR no lo recoge.


----------



## Lurrezko

Por aquí tampoco, aunque es muy natural la idea de *réplica* como copia o reproducción. Los aficionados a la ciencia ficción estamos también familiarizados con la palabra *replicante*, ya que así se traducían a veces esos seres construidos a imitación del ser humano (P.K. Dick, Blade Runner, etc.).

Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, “replica” como sinónimo de duplicado o reproducción de acuerdo, pero “replicar” como sinónimo de “copiar” ya son otros cinco pesos.  Me rechinan los dientes.
Eso de “replicantes” en Blade Runner, siempre me pareció medio tirado de los pelos, pero los perdono porque la película es muy buena.
_


----------



## alonso_nacrotti

Sí, cbrena, en este caso sería "repetir" más que copiar.


----------



## mokka2

alonso_nacrotti said:


> Estimados:
> 
> Estoy usando la palabra "replicar" con el sentido de copiar. Pero en el diccionario de la RAE no veo descrito este sentido y la definición que habla de algo parecido está marcada como anticuada y es verbo transitivo, no intransitivo.
> 
> Conozco que la palabra replicar se puede usar como
> 
> "replicar a" -> dar una contrarespuesta
> "replicar algo" -> copiar algo (en mi país se usa mucho)
> 
> Por lo tanto, escribí esto:
> 
> "Y el hombre estornudó. Las virulentas partículas se expandieron por los aires. Ya hasta me molesta replicar la onomatopeya. No era una partícula común..." -> obs. en el sentido de que me molesta escribir "achís" (replicar el sonido del estornudo en la escritura).
> 
> ¿En sus países se usa la palabra replicar como sinónimo de copiar?
> 
> Atte. Alonso



alonso narcotti, la definición que el diccionario de la RAE da en cuarto lugar que se tilda como anticuada no es algo parecido a copiar, es exactamente copiar.

Yo, para conservar tu estilo, lo escribiría así:

Y el hombre estornudó. Las virulentas partículas se expandieron por los aires. Ya hasta me molesta replicar la común onomatopeya. No fue un simple achís ...

Cambio la idea de tu cuarta frase pero es que es un papelón lo que quieres decir:

Creo que dices dices que como no sonó como la típica onomatopeya la partícula del estornudo no es la común. Bueno ..., el ruido estruendoso se debe a la fuerza del estornudo (al decir violentas partículas imaginamos fácilmente que se trata de esos estornudos como rugidos; efectivamente son más veloces y agitadas, violentas) pero probablemente las partículas son más o menos las mismas que en un estornudo que hace achís, aunque tal vez se arrastran otras por la mayor fuerza, que supongo son las que tiene el aire que inhalaste, y algo del organismo ... No se tampoco si puede decirse que existe una fundamental y por eso podemos hablar de partícula en singular ... 

ATCHURGRR?


----------



## amanarma

Realmente me parece extraño utilizar el verbo replicar en ese contexto "(...)_ replicar la onomatopeya_.(...)"

Me resulta una frase confusa; puede parecer que falta la "a"; es decir: "replicar a la onomatopeya" 

que intenta_ "responder a la onomatopeya"_ conseguida (el hizo guau y yo hice miau)
Quizá se me escapa el sentido último.

¿reduplicar? tal vez
*reduplicar**.*
(Del lat. _reduplicāre_).
*1.* tr. Aumentar algo al doble de lo que antes era.
*2.* tr. *repetir* (‖ volver a hacer lo que se había hecho).


----------



## alonso_nacrotti

mokka2 said:


> alonso narcotti, la definición que el diccionario de la RAE da en cuarto lugar que se tilda como anticuada no es algo parecido a copiar, es exactamente copiar.
> ATCHURGRR?



Mokka, yo escribí "virulentas" partículas, no "violentas"...
Saludos


----------



## amanarma

el verbo _reproducir _¿no te serviría?
suerte


----------



## alonso_nacrotti

Sí, por supuesto. El verbo "reproducir" me sirve. Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, estimados. Un abrazo.

Alonso.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*------------Hilos unidos---------------*

Hola, amigos del foro:

Esta vez tengo dudas con un término que escucho cada vez más en discusiones diarias y que me desagrada mucho: el empleo de "replicar" en el sentido de "repetir", "reproducir" o "imitar". Aquí les pongo un ejemplo de su uso:

"Ése es un modelo que tenemos que _replicar _en el trabajo. Nos puede servir para que seamos más eficientes."

La cuestión es que, en español, replicar significa esto:



> *replicar.* (Del lat. _replicāre_).
> 
> * 1.* intr. Instar o argüir contra la respuesta o argumento.
> * 2.* intr. Responder oponiéndose a lo que se dice o manda. U. t. c. tr.
> * 3.* tr._ Der._ Dicho del actor: Presentar en juicio ordinario el escrito de réplica.
> * 4.* tr. ant. Repetir lo que se ha dicho.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Por otro lado, en inglés ese verbo significa repetir, copiar o reproducir (ver aquí). Y he notado que en el campo de la biología se emplea mucho para hacer referencia a que las células se reproducen (se habla incluso de "replicación").

Creo que estamos ante un falso amigo (se emplea el verbo "replicar", pero con el sentido que le dan los anglófonos en su lengua) y me gustaría saber si su uso se ha extendido y ustedes lo escuchan con regularidad en sus respectivas variantes o si es sólo una cuestión que sucede en mi país.

Gracias.


----------



## ukimix

Hola, 

No recuerdo haberlo escuchado por aquí. ¡Menos mal!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

JeSuisSnob said:


> "Ése es un modelo que tenemos que _replicar _en el trabajo. Nos puede servir para que seamos más eficientes."


Hola:
Podrías decirlo acá y no pasar por turista. Moneda corriente. Reconozco que, de tan común que es, yo no me había desayunado hasta ahora de que fuera un uso que viniera por influencia del inglés.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Creo que esa acepción del verbo es correcta. Réplica es una copia de algo, generalmente una obra de arte. Replicar tiene el sentido de fabricar, construir o crear una réplica. Está cerca de la acepción 4 que mencionas: repetir lo que se ha dicho. 
Podria ser repetir lo que se ha hecho.
Su uso es normal y no creo en un calco del inglés.
Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Bueno, yo siempre he oído hablar de _hacer una réplica de una obra_, no de _replicar una obra_.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Sí, Ukimix. No comprendo por qué no aparece este verbo explícitamente en el DRAE. Si etimológicamente es correcto, porque existen duplicar, triplicar, multiplicar, no veo por qué el ostracismo. (Suspiro).
Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Si la etimologia es la misma o tiene un origen común, lo del diccionario sería sorprendente, pero lo sería aún más el hecho de que en el habla no se la use así. Tal vez no sea la misma de _multiplicar_.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Respuesta corta: "replicar" como "copiar" es un barbarismo en español (que sin duda se extenderá, aceptará y santificará). "Replicare" (lat) > "replicar" (esp.) nunca tuvieron ese significado.

Respuesta larga: el que quiera seguir la historia de estas palabras en latín, inglés y español tiene una larga tarea por delante. Diremos solamente que en inglés hay dos verbos que corresponden a nuestro "replicar":

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=reply
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=replicate

Solo uno de ellos significa "copiar" o "reproducir".


----------



## Peón

"Replicar" como sinónimo de copiar, aquí es algo nuevo. Un verbo que en mi niñez y juventud era casi desconocido. Ahora suena "moderno" (sociólogos, comunicadores sociales (?) y economistas primeros en la lista del nuevo uso). Me recuerda al bendito "aplica al curso de posgrado".
... en fin....


----------



## Jaime Bien

Tengo que reconocer que para mí su uso como reproducir o duplicar me es totalmente natural. De hecho me ha sorprendido que el DRAE no recoja esta acepción. Quizás sea por aquello de la "replicación de las células" y cosas por el estilo.

Es curioso, porque la RAE define "replicación" como repetición o reiteración (aunque es cierto que la marca como anticuada), y repetir algo sí que puede significar duplicarlo.


----------



## Peón

Lo que sí me suena usual es el sustantivo: _la réplica del tembor_. Pero creo que la idea es siempre de "contestación", más que de "copia".


----------



## Gamen

Por aquí es muy común escuchar "Hay que replicar la misma experiencia en otros países". "Replicar"en este caso tendría el sentido de "reproducir".
Yo también asumía que "replicar" tenía de suyo este significado.
Un saludo.


----------



## Duometri

Aquí, desgraciadamente, cada vez es más frecuente y, como vaticina Quiviscumque, me temo que acabará santificado. Junto con el de _aplicar _a un puesto, es uno de los barbarismos que peor soporto.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Pero "aplicar a un puesto" es algo reciente, y diría que se utiliza más en América, mientras que replicar hace mucho tiempo que se oye, y en mi caso, como ya he dicho, con normalidad. Ni siquiera me había planteado que fuera un anglicismo, y mira que pongo atención en no utilizarlos. En fin, nunca te acostorás...


----------



## Cal inhibes

ukimix said:


> Si la etimologia es la misma o tiene un origen común, lo del diccionario sería sorprendente, pero lo sería aún más el hecho de que en el habla no se la use así. Tal vez no sea la misma de _multiplicar_.



En latin existe el verbo replicare: copiar, hacer una copia o réplica. De ahí sacaron los ingleses su *replicate*. Es la misma etimología para la palabra inglesa de noble cuna y el barbarismo español. Aquí se aplica lo de que "todo lo del pobre es robado".
Saludos


----------



## Julvenzor

Jaime Bien said:


> Tengo que reconocer que para mí su uso como reproducir o duplicar me es totalmente natural. De hecho me ha sorprendido que el DRAE no recoja esta acepción. Quizás sea por aquello de la "replicación de las células" y cosas por el estilo.
> 
> Es curioso, porque la RAE define "replicación" como repetición o reiteración (aunque es cierto que la marca como anticuada), y repetir algo sí que puede significar duplicarlo.




Son de esos barbarismos tan extendidos que ya casi nadie los reconoce como tal. En el terreno biológico (campo en que me muevo) me espanta oír/leer cosas como "_estad*í*o_" o "_perifer*í*a_"; no, no es broma. También está el sobreuso de "cuestión" (todo es una cuestión): "Voy hablar de una cuestión", "voy a hacer una cuestión", etc., y el abuso del anglicismo "_ratio_" tanto para "proporción" como para "tasa". Y sí, "replicación celular" ya viene, de hecho, marcado con carbono 14 en las neuronas de nuestros docentes y profesionales.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## swift

Cal inhibes said:


> En lat*í*n existe el verbo replicare: copiar, hacer una copia o réplica. De ahí sacaron los ingleses su *replicate*.


¿En cuál latín?


----------



## Cal inhibes

swift said:


> ¿En cuál latín?


Creo que en latín tardío. Buscando con juicio en internet, podríamos encontrarlo.
Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Mi pregunta es si _multiplicar, duplicar _y_ replicar_ tienen todos el mismo origen o la misma historia. Sospecho que no la tienen. _Replicar_ no es verbo transitivo, ni lo ha sido, mientras que los otros sí, e incluso _copiar_ también. Leo las definiciones del NTLLE y no veo rastro de un uso transitivo del verbo comparable, mientras que sí lo tienen las voces inglesas _reply_ y _replicate_. En esto el comportamiento de replicar es el mismo que el de responder que tampoco es verbo transitivo. Es como si hubiera dos rutas diferentes.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas.



Cal inhibes said:


> Creo que esa acepción del verbo es correcta. Réplica es una copia de algo, generalmente una obra de arte. Replicar tiene el sentido de fabricar, construir o crear una réplica. Está cerca de la acepción 4 que mencionas: repetir lo que se ha dicho.
> Podria ser repetir lo que se ha hecho.
> Su uso es normal y no creo en un calco del inglés.
> Saludos


Como tú, Cal, yo también pensaba que si existía "réplica", entonces podría ser lícito emplear "replicar" en el sentido de "repetir". Sin embargo, como dice el DRAE y el María Moliner, que a continuación citaré, en ninguna de sus acepciones significa "copiar", "reproducir", "imitar" o "repetir".

Ésta es la definición del MM:



> *replicar *(del lat. _replicare) _*1* *intr.* Contestar a una respuesta. Der. Contestar el demandante en un juicio a la respuesta del demandado. *2 tr. o abs. *Decirle a alguien una cosa en contra de lo que afirma, propone u ordena --> Argüir, contestar, llevar la CONTRARIA, objetar, recudir, responder, rezar, rezongar, ripostar [...]



Y esto dice de "replicación" y "replicón":



> *replicación *(en la tercera acep. tomado del ingl.) *1 f* ant Réplica. *2 ant.* *Repetición. *3* Bioquim. Proceso mediante el cual las moléculas de ADN o ARN se duplican, dando lugar a dos copias iguales.





> r*eplicón, -a adj. y n. inf. *Respondón. Replicador.


En ninguna de las definiciones se menciona la idea de  "copiar", "reproducir", etcétera. Y la tercera acepción de "replicación" es una pista que nos dice que es probable que este uso venga de la biología (o según MM de la "bioquímica"). 

Y esto dice Guido Gómez de Silva en su _Breve diccionario etimológico de la lengua española_ (que edita el Fondo de Cultura Económica):



> *replicar *'dar argumentos contra, responder como rechazando': latín tardío _replicare _'contestar; repetir', del latín _replicare _'doblar hacia atrás', de _re- _'hacia atrás' (véase_ °re) _+_ plicare _'doblar' (véase_ °plegar)_



Creo que la cuestión va por aquí:





Quiviscumque said:


> Respuesta corta: "replicar" como "copiar" es un barbarismo en español (que sin duda se extenderá, aceptará y santificará). "Replicare" (lat) > "replicar" (esp.) nunca tuvieron ese significado.
> 
> Respuesta larga: el que quiera seguir la historia de estas palabras en latín, inglés y español tiene una larga tarea por delante. Diremos solamente que en inglés hay dos verbos que corresponden a nuestro "replicar":
> 
> http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=reply
> http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=replicate
> 
> Solo uno de ellos significa "copiar" o "reproducir".


Como decía al principio, creo que "replicar" en el sentido de "copiar", "reproducir" (etcétera) es un falso amigo que ha adquirido el sentido de lo que significa esa palabra en inglés y su uso se va a propagar cada vez más.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

A mí me parece que "replicar" con el sentido de copiar es posible en español. _Replicar una conducta, un modelo,_ etc. Que no aparezca en el DRAE no tiene por qué indicar que es incorrecto. La Fundéu piensa igual: que no hay problema en emplearlo así.

Dicho esto, yo no uso ni oigo normalmente por aquí "replicar" en el lenguaje coloquial.

Saludos.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Ése es precisamente el uso que veo como un falso amigo, querida blasita. Pero, bueno, son sólo opiniones y esta vez no estamos de acuerdo.

Por cierto, no me había dado cuenta, pero el recientemente fallecido lingüista colombiano José Joaquín Montes Giraldo también condenaba ese uso: 



> [...] Otros calcos menos nefastos que proliferan únicamente: aproximación, acercamiento (_approach_) que casi ha desplazado a enfoque; replicar 'reproducir, repetir' (replicate), literatura, 'bibliografía', etc.



Aquí está la fuente. Es un artículo que se llama "El cáncer del anglicismo" que publicó precisamente la Fundéu hace nueve años.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Hola, JeSuisSnob:

En realidad, a mí tampoco me gusta demasiado y no lo uso en general, pero creo que no tiene por qué considerarse un falso amigo. Existe "réplica" y es un hecho que no todos los términos o acepciones posibles en español aparecen en el DRAE.

He seguido todos los comentarios del hilo con mucho interés y se han dado buenos argumentos a favor y en contra. Yo no estoy en contra en este caso en concreto y decidí consultar a la Fundéu para ver qué opinaban ellos. Han dejado muy claro que aceptan el uso de "replicar" como copiar. Pero, como digo, esta no deja de ser una opinión.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Hola de nuevo a todos:

No me quedé a gusto con mi intervención en este hilo y, además, me pareció que podía faltar algo importante: la opinión de la RAE (que, por cierto, a veces no coincide con las recomendaciones de la Fundéu). 



> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> Como tecnicismo propio de ámbitos como la biología y la informática, se ha difundido el uso del término _replicar _con el significado de ‘copiar, duplicar’, por influencia del inglés _replicate: «__Los eucariontes pueden replicar en corto tiempo tanta cantidad de ADN porque replican al mismo tiempo ADN de distintos cromosomas y porque la replicación se inicia en múltiples puntos de cada cromosoma» _(J. Rubio Cardiel _Los genes_ [España 1989])_._ Se trata de un uso no recogido en los diccionarios generales, que traen otras acepciones para este verbo:
> *replicar.* (Del latín _replicāre)_.1. intr. Instar o argüir contra la respuesta o argumento.2. intr. Responder oponiéndose a lo que se dice o manda. U. t. c. tr. 3. tr. Der. Dicho del actor: Presentar en juicio ordinario el escrito de réplica. 4. tr. ant. Repetir lo que se ha dicho.
> No obstante, _replicar_ es un correcto derivado verbal de _réplica,_ que en uno de significados se define como ‘copia de una obra artística que reproduce con igualdad la original’.
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española



Comparto la respuesta a mi consulta porque me parece que puede ser útil a muchos otros foreros. Teniendo en cuenta la pregunta que les hice, no me quedó del todo claro, así que les pedí una aclaración. (Aprovecho para dar las gracias a la RAE por su paciencia conmigo; en este caso y en otros). Me han dicho lo siguiente: "Como le decíamos, es un uso aceptado como voz técnica dentro del ámbito de ciertas disciplinas, donde es muy patente la influencia del  inglés. No en la lengua general". Creo que esto sí lo deja todo más claro.

En resumen, la RAE lo acepta en ciertos contextos de carácter técnico, pero no en general. Sí lo considera una copia del inglés: justo lo que tú, JSS, y otros compañeros habíais estado diciendo.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Mil gracias por tomarte la molestia, blasita. Esa información aclara mucho más el panorama respecto a ese uso.

Un saludo grande.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Blasita por ocuparte de aprender cada día sobre los usos y significados de las palabras de nuestra querida lengua Comparto la misma pasión que vos y la de todos los que participan en estos foros. Siempre hay algo nuevo para aprender y eso es lo que nos mantiene en este foro "magnetizados". (¿Tal vez *"apalancados"*? No estoy seguro de haberla usado bien.) 
Un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## swift

Existe una obra en la que pienso a menudo cuando se plantean consultas como la que nos propuso JeSuisSnob que considerásemos acá: _Les fautes de français existent-elles ?_, de la catedrática francesa Danielle Leeman-Bouix. A pesar de que, como es de esperarse, su trabajo se enfoca en el francés, el inventario de motivos por los que se condena —desde las postulaciones puristas— ciertos usos considerados «faltas», así como el análisis que lleva a cabo, contienen elementos pertinentes para otras lenguas, entre ellas la nuestra.

Una de las afirmaciones más llamativas que hace Leeman-Bouix es la siguiente: para que nadie pueda atentar contra la lengua, ésta tendría que permanecer abstracta y dejar de ser utilizada. Tras plantear una serie de preguntas agudísimas para cuestionar el modelo clásico, dice la autora:


> ¿Por qué condenar los neologismos actuales (_solutionner_) o los préstamos contemporáneos (_saisir, avoir, offrir une opportunité_) pero no los términos que fueron apareciendo poco a poco a lo largo de la historia anterior: _gamin_ (alemán), _tulipe_, _salade_ (español) [...]? ¿Por qué remitirse al latín y no lamentar la desaparición del galo?
> 
> Leeman-Bouix, Danielle. _Les fautes de français existent-elles ?_ Les Éditions du Seuil : 1994.


En cuanto a nuestra lengua, ¿cuál de estas dos acepciones de «versátil» es más frecuente en el habla actual?


> 2. adj. Capaz de adaptarse con facilidad y rapidez a diversas funciones.
> 
> 3. adj. De genio o carácter voluble e inconstante.
> 
> http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=versátil


¿Culpa del inglés?

¿Y por qué tachar «accesar» de _neologismo inútil_ dado que ya teníamos «acceder»? ¿Culpa del inglés, de nueva cuenta? 

Y, si decimos que estamos ante un predicamento, ¿nos convertimos en neocolonizadores angloamericanos?

En latín, «replicare» no tiene el significado que señaló Cal inhibes (por cierto, ¿podrías citar uno de esos diccionarios que se encuentran en la Red?). Sin embargo, ¿tiene por ello el latín un mayor grado de pureza que nuestra lengua? ¿Hablaríamos hoy español si el latín no se hubiera mezclado con otras lenguas en los distintos territorios conquistados por los romanos?


----------



## S.V.

¿Cuánto de la relativa unidad del español se debe a la visión colonialista, en que España fue el centro? ¿Cuánto a que nunca fuera una mezcla, sino la subordinación, o extinción, de las lenguas indígenas? Ahora se tiene la globalización, y eso deja para decir cosas que suenan bien en la teoría. 

El problema de la incorrección generalmente puede rastrearse a que la 'evolución' del lenguaje no es un proceso homogéneo. Lo preocupante habría sido el distanciamiento hasta el punto en que se volvieran ininteligibles, las distintas variantes. Dentro de la unidad ortográfica, lo demás puede llamarse _acentos_. Los cinco fonemas vocálicos apenas dan para confundirse entre ellos (/o/ > /u/; /e/ > /i/), y sus variaciones no distinguen palabras. Los cambios en consonantes pueden 'justificarse' (del contacto con otras lenguas; desde el seseo de Andalucía, y la posterior aspiración, pasando por la unificación de _ll_ e _y_, hasta la relajación de la _rr_, la _j_ o la _ch_ castiza, que se vuelven prescindibles). El vocabulario entonces gana mayor importancia, aunque se haya admitido que el total simplemente abarca menos factores.

La solución práctica a la influencia del inglés sería que fuera de tal grado que se volviese un fenómeno general, sin que al mismo tiempo lograra afectar su núcleo. Quizá si fueran más distintas entre sí, y si los calcos, de cualquier orden, no fueran posibles. En este caso, por ejemplo, no podría negarse que quizá remplazará el significado que ya tenía un verbo, al mismo tiempo que no añade algo que no existía. El purismo viene junto con la bondad que se ve en la propia lengua, la cual no debería ser tan pobre como para necesitar nada de otra. Aunque sean ellas hermanastras.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

A propósito de lo que comenta S.V.:


S.V. said:


> ¿Cuánto de la relativa unidad del español se debe a la visión colonialista, en que España fue el centro? ¿Cuánto a que nunca fuera una mezcla, sino la subordinación, o extinción, de las lenguas indígenas? Ahora se tiene la globalización, y eso deja para decir cosas que suenan bien en la teoría.


Quizás encuentren interesante el trabajo de Louis-Jean Calvet, sociolingüista: _Lingüística y colonialismo. Breve tratado de glotofagia._​


----------



## Gamen

Hola Blasita.
Sí, fue adrede lo mío. Hay otro hilo que trata de "apalancarse", pero en éste yo solo quería saber si estaba bien empleada la palabra en la oración que construí para este hilo.
Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

JeSuisSnob said:


> Mil gracias por tomarte la molestia, blasita. Esa información aclara mucho más el panorama respecto a ese uso.
> 
> Un saludo grande.


De nada, un placer. Me alegro mucho de que haya sido útil. Un saludo.



Gamen said:


> Hola Blasita.
> Sí, fue adrede lo mío. Hay otro hilo que trata de "apalancarse", pero en éste yo solo quería saber si estaba bien empleada la palabra en la oración que construí para este hilo.
> Un saludo.



Hola, Gamen:

Ay, disculpa, por favor. Gracias a ti y a todos ustedes por enseñarme algo nuevo cada día y compartir esta pasión por el idioma. Sí, me gusta "magnetizados" y quizá, por ejemplo,  "enganchados", pero no usaría "apalancados" aquí porque para mí este término tiene más carga negativa (se refiere normalmente a que la persona no quiere o no le apetece irse del lugar donde esté). 

Un saludito.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Blasita por tus comentarios. Ahora tengo muy claro cómo usar el término.
Hasta el próximo hilo.


----------



## Alberto Kim

*------------Hilos unidos---------------*

El virus trata de adaptarse a esa adversidad que son los anticuerpos que encuentra y* puede ser que se replique* de manera tal que pueda evadir esos anticuerpos.

fuente
*Por qué Brasil puede convertirse en una "fábrica" de variantes superpotentes | BBC Mundo*

Hola. Tengo una pregunta. Creo que el significado de 'replicar' de este caso no corrresponde a ninguna acepción de los dicciionarios.

En este caso ¿'el virus se replica' significa que 'el virus produce sus gemelos'?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Chinairon

Sí, se está usando en el sentido de producir una réplica o una copia exacta.


----------



## Rocko!

Alberto Kim said:


> En este caso ¿'el virus se replica' significa que 'el virus produce sus gemelos'?



Clones.


----------



## Rocko!

alonso_nacrotti said:


> ¿En sus países se usa la palabra replicar como sinónimo de copiar?


Este hilo es del 2013 y el DLE ha cambiado.
La acepción de "copiar *algo *exactamente", ya fue incluida en el diccionario académico:


> replicar   Del lat. replicāre.
> 1. intr. Instar o argüir contra la respuesta o argumento.
> 2. intr. Responder oponiéndose a lo que se dice o manda. U. t. c. tr.
> *3. tr. Copiar algo exactamente. U. t. c. prnl.*
> 4. tr. Der. Dicho del actor: Presentar en juicio ordinario el escrito de réplica.
> 5. tr. desus. Repetir lo que se ha dicho.


Fuente: RAE replicar | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------

